# Isla and Lilly update and pics



## fidgets mammy

hi everyone, ive not had time to get on and update. 

this twin mummy stuff is busy work!!

well we came home on thursday-totally suprised finn, he came in from school to find us at home-lush!!!!
both girls were fine so they sent us home. nights are sleepless thats for sure, days are very qiuck and busy.
the girls feed every 2-3 hrs between 1 and two ounces. i am also proud to say i gave them their first feed on the breast. they are now ff.
they sleep between bottles but are also qiute alert and love their snuggles.

they have different personalities

lilly is calm, sensitive, jumpy at noises and very snuggly

isla is vocal, wants feeding now, and very snuggly

they are utterly scrummy!!!

finn is bein amazing and he calls himself the bestest big bro!!!!

heres some pics, ill post some more.

sorry its upside down


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Congrats hunny! They are BEAUTIFUL xx


----------



## wondertwins

It's easy to fall in love when there's that much sweetness in one spot. :hugs: Congratulations!


----------



## mommy2010

omg they are sooooo gawjus :) congratulations xxxx


----------



## lizziedripping

Sooo lovely fm, and you sound so calm and in control. Congrats again. Btw, were you actually in labour on the morning of the section? You were having quite regular contractions as I recall, just wondered if it was the real deal in the end. Enjoy xxx


----------



## san fran shan

Congrats! They are beautiful! How exciting for Finn to be the bestest big brother! He must be beside himself with excitement! And how great that you have them home!


----------



## ems1

Awww they are gorgeous. Congratulations.xx


----------



## zephyr

Aww how cute! Congrats :D


----------



## Debbie82

Aaaww how cute are they:cloud9: 

The girls sound like they're thriving xx


----------



## xxxemsxxx

They are soo cute. Great to hear that you are all well and back home brilliant news. How are you doing at telling them apart? x


----------



## Mea

They are just so so gorgeous, glad to hear your home and doing well. X


----------



## whiskey

Beautiful!!! Congratulations Fidget!!


----------



## CaliGirl35

Aww FM, they are beautiful!!! So exciting for you all... sound like Finn is doing great, which is awesome! So happy to hear that the girls are already home and doing so well! :hugs:


----------



## fidgets mammy

hi, ill post some better ones off camera when hubby shows me how. 

i can tell them apart no bother, isla has a slightly bigger head makun her hairline and face shape a bit different, lilly has more of a dolls face. 

im still bit sore but went out to park over the road yesterday and im goin to attempt another little walk tiday too. my legs bloated really bad as i was on drips for 24hrs as i was sick after the section due to lack of pain relief. my legs are startin to go down slightly and my tummy isnt too bad,looks about 5 minths. 

as for the contractions, they kust said they were very regular but were takin me down next slot anyway. the doctor who was helping with the section said isla had turned head down and was mivin in.way down. so i think tuesaday was the day regardless. 

still cant believe theyre here. theyrr gettin weighed again today so well see where tgey r with that.


----------



## Bon18

Oh my they are absolutely gorgeous... So tiny and precious...


----------



## Mrs Mc

Congratualtions fm, they're beautiful. Glad all is going well :flower:


----------



## Bumblebee117

absolutely gorgeous! :) every 2-3 hours is great! I fed mine every 1.5 hours for 8 weeks... but I guess that's breastfeeding.

congrats hun, you must be so happy! yaaay! xx :hug: xx


----------



## fidgets mammy

oh they cpme back for snacks in between that time. top themselves up. all i do is feed. change nappies feed change nappies. but i love it!!!! x


----------



## zee1984

Congtats! They're just perfect!


----------



## jk3nd4ll

They are beautiful! Congrats


----------



## jogami

They are soooooooo ADORABLE!!! Congrats fidget :kiss:


----------



## fidgets mammy

thanks girls!!!!! i must admit they are pretty fabulous!! double of finn when he was born.


----------



## lambchops

They are just amazing!! I cried looking at their pictures theyre just so adorable!! The Dumbo suits, from George? I seen them and was gonna buy them! They are just fab and youve done amazing!! Youre makin all that hard work sound like a breeze well done you! xxx


----------



## fidgets mammy

they were from tesco in the sale £3 !! 
that was only last ek so they should still have them. 

honest um loving it as hard as it is. i just keep kissin them.

im totally exhausted, im lucky if i get to go to sleep before 3am then up again half six seven, after 11 and before 3 is a bit of a struggle tryin to juggle the feeds on demand and nappy changes. plus the girls dont like to part with their wind, so theyre up alot with that too. 

im sure it will get better tho!! 

im aiming to go into town on fri to register them and let finn spend his pennies in a hulk figure. . so ive a few more days to get nyself about. 

my tummy has gone down qiute a bit cinsiderin the size it was. just waitin for my legs to do tge same now.


----------



## lambchops

fidgets mammy said:


> they were from tesco in the sale £3 !!
> that was only last ek so they should still have them.
> 
> honest um loving it as hard as it is. i just keep kissin them.
> 
> im totally exhausted, im lucky if i get to go to sleep before 3am then up again half six seven, after 11 and before 3 is a bit of a struggle tryin to juggle the feeds on demand and nappy changes. plus the girls dont like to part with their wind, so theyre up alot with that too.
> 
> im sure it will get better tho!!
> 
> im aiming to go into town on fri to register them and let finn spend his pennies in a hulk figure. . so ive a few more days to get nyself about.
> 
> my tummy has gone down qiute a bit cinsiderin the size it was. just waitin for my legs to do tge same now.

Tesco! thats it haha I knew id seen them on my travels somewhere, they are fab little suits! 
Aw no wonder youre exhausted if thats all the rest youre having but im guessing its soo gonna be worth it! How did you find having the c section, was it a lot of pain or now your up and mobile is it a bit better?


----------



## arj

Wow too cute!! Little pink bundles :)


----------



## fidgets mammy

hey lamb chops, the section has really took it out of me this time. im finding recovery a lit hsrder tgsn before. im feelin better day by day, but it seems to be takung ages to get there. 

we dont live near a tesco that does clothes but i always look onlune-they do some nuce stuff.


----------



## KELLYBD

Congratulations sweetheart they are gorgeous :) glad to hear you are all doing well. hugs Kel xxx


----------



## Deethehippy

Your girls are beautiful Fidgets, well done to you! :hugs:
Sounds like you are coping brilliantly and little Finn is doing well too :flower:

Can you tell them apart ok? Not being able to tell my girls apart is one of my big fears :flower:

Take care of yourself too if you can x


----------



## Kasal

awwww they are so sweeet !!! xxxx


----------



## chetnaz

Aww they are totally gorgeous hun, congrats again. Sounds like you're doing a fab job xx


----------



## mummykel1984

congrats huni......theyre soooooo gorgeous :D xx


----------



## ClairHawkins

Awww they are totally beautifull!!!:flower: Congratulations to you all x x xx:hugs:


----------



## fidgets mammy

thanks girls. i will post more when i have time to pick up the lap top. i only get to qiuckly reply on here at the min. but all is well. im bloody knackered but feelin much better. all my swellin has gone down, ive still got a bit of weight to lose but my belly has gone down loads. ive had chronic constipation so an gettin over that now abd i aldo had bed sores between my legs/oww!!! 

the girls are doun well and im tryin to work out a routine to keep my sanity. they struggle with their wind ive tried infacol but am findin its bunging them up. any advice would b great. 

also do u find it better to feed at same time or one after other. im tryim to decide what works best, i feel bad feedin them propped up not in my arms. anyone else felt like this?


----------



## Bumblebee117

Oh poor you - hope your body is recovering fast hun! 

I fed mine one after the other - now that I switched to formula (yes - Ella is on bottles now too! mainly expressed milk but I am getting there with the formula!) I feed them at the same time in their bouncy chairs or on cushions, sometimes car seats.

I tried infacol and my poor finny boy was all bunged up too - I then just decided to sit there and try burping him as long as it takes - sometimes even 10 minutes... so so knackering but better than a screaming baby!

good luck hun and keep us posted - can't wait for more pics! 

:hug:


----------



## Lisa84

Awww they really are gorgeous!! I really really really do love your names too. Mainly because Isla Rose is going to be our little girl name and is Lisa rearranged and Lily is the flower of Lisa :) Lucky girls :) xxx


----------



## fidgets mammy

ive mentioned the wund and constipation tp hv and she said to give tge infacol a little longer tgen change to colic and constipation milk or try colief. sometimes i can b windimg one for half hr. 

ill see how they go.


----------

